
How one wearable for women is bringing self defense tools into the modern age - myasmine
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-one-wearable-for-women-is-bringing-self-defense-tools-into-the-modern-age/
======
Nadya
_> She looked at him angrily, and wondered why she should be doing that. It's
all about giving women something else to buy, another way to protect
themselves._

I wish I could look at _her_ angrily. Her solution, after being angry with the
cop about "giving women something else to buy, another way to protect
themselves" was to create something for women to buy so they have another way
to protect themselves. The hypocrisy is astounding.

~~~
myasmine
Yes, I can see that and I wish it wasn't phrased in that way. That overall
idea isn't to give women something else to buy. It's to change societal views
by educating young boys and girls about consent, respect, healthy
relationships which have been proven to increase empathy and decrease
aggression. The wearable is a piece of that - and we think it's a much better
solution to pepper spray and other devices which are focused on hurting
someone. This tries to buy time, get help from family and friends (which are
more likely to be close to you) and call the authorities to quickly get help.
We believe that we're not successful until there's no longer a need for these
type of products. Thank you for your comment, Nadya.

~~~
zucchini
This product is exactly the kind of thing I want when I'm walking around in
the city at night. I actually own a plethora of personal safety devices-- 3
kinds of mini mace, and a keychain shaped like a cat with pointy ears. I still
don't feel totally comfortable. A device that can make bright flashes of light
and loud noises would be invaluable, PLUS alerting my friends/fiance where I
am.

------
pldehel
Definitely buying this once it comes out for the ladies in my life.

